# bird grit



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope this do'nt seem a silly question. I have always been led to believe that all birds need bird grit, but on browsing the web I read that cockatiels are not supposed to be given it ,it was something to do with the gullet.
I ca'nt remember what site it was,but being a first time tiel owner I really need to know,any advice please.:wacko


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It was previously thought that cockatiels needed grit , but it has been found that they do not need it and it can actually cause problems if given to cockatiels. Parrots that eat seed whole without shelling it first require grit, but cockatiels shell their seed before eating it so grit should not be provided .giving grit can irritate the digestive system or actually cause an impaction (blockage) of the crop,


----------



## bondie (Mar 27, 2008)

Thankyou Laura, I will stop giving it right away. I did ask one of the assistants at Pets at Home and explained what I had read, but not only one but two of them told me to give grit that all birds needed it. It makes you worry at times when you are given the wrong advice, thank goodness I thought to ask Talk Cockatiels..:clap:


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

bondie said:


> Thankyou Laura, I will stop giving it right away. I did ask one of the assistants at Pets at Home and explained what I had read, but not only one but two of them told me to give grit that all birds needed it. It makes you worry at times when you are given the wrong advice, thank goodness I thought to ask Talk Cockatiels..:clap:


Just a tip i would ask Talkcockatiels before Pets at home any day because pets at home really know very little about birds and most books are out dated from there and still recommend grit but it is not useful for Cockatiels and can be harmful! (but saying all this i am trying to get a job at pets at home because i really want to work with animals )


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well at least if you get a job with them, you can put them right!! Good luck


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i have never given my tiels or budgies grit at all


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I give Earl & Little Bill grit, because the breeder gave them it, before they came to me, so he said their stomach might find it strange without it, and might cause slow digestion for the bird!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I used to think that it was needed. But stopped allowing Trident months ago and he had been using it for almost 2 years, it has not bothered him at all. I have also discontinued it's use with all of my other birds.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Sophia said:


> I give Earl & Little Bill grit, because the breeder gave them it, before they came to me, so he said their stomach might find it strange without it, and might cause slow digestion for the bird!!


I doubt that would happen it does very little if anything for the digestion.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would save money and stop feeding grit Sophia.  They really don't need it, and i promise that they will be able to digest their seeds fine without it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok when i first got polly and penelope i was told they needed grit but a few on tb like bea said they did not need grit so i threw it away and no problems at all


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't use grit for my birds. My Moms canary does not get it either and he is not a hook bill and is 8 years old. Why buy grit when you can buy toys


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

what about egg shells and oyster shells, are they safe.?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am still going to give it too them!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Freddie's Carer said:


> what about egg shells and oyster shells, are they safe.?


Egg shells are fine, I give Dooby egg shells with his hard boiled egg! Oyster shells, I'm not so sure on. I would have thought that would be the same as grit, not really a good idea.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Oyster shells are part of the grit, so they would be the same!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, if they are the same as grit, then I wouldn't give them either. There has been a lot of stuff written about the fact that grit isn't necessary and can be bad, so maybe just stick to egg shells.


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Sophia and Plukie, I will stick just to the egg shells.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I crush egg shells into the birds hard boiled egg mash, so that's ok and a great source of calcium.  It's definitely a waste of time to offer shell grit or anything similar, you can save the money to spend on toys, and you don't run the risk of grit related health issues like crop impaction.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with Bea eggs are alot!! cheaper than grit I still can't believe they sell it places for tiels!!


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish I could get Freddie to play with toys, he just attacks them and pushes them off the table he plays on is he too old to learn HOW to play ?

Maybe someone could give me a few ideas, I saw the coloured tags that were posted but haven't seen them here, I will pop into one of the larger pet stores they might have something similar.....he does enjoy biting stuff....he should have been a vulture.


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

My vet also told me that grit is not safe for cockatiels, he said that it can cause blockage and that they do not really need it anyway. He seems to know what he is talking about


----------

